# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Καλώδιο Ηχείων Home Cinema;;;

## dragatsis

Καλησπέρα!Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τί καλωδιο να πάρω...έχω ένα Home cinema με ηχεία sony ss-ms7 και έχει κοπεί το ένα το καλώδιο και θέλω να το αλλάξω...Έχω ψάξει αλλά βρίσκω διάφορα του τύπου 2x1mm, 2x1.5mm κτλ. ποιο είναι το ποιο καταληλο;ή μήπως δεν παίζει ρόλο..ευχαριστώ!

(off topic..Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς που μπορώ να βρώ φτηνές βάσεις για τα ηχεία :Wink: 

Συγνώμη αν είναι άσχετο το forum με αυτό που ρωτάω αλλά τώρα το ανακάληψα...

----------


## graphist83

Δεν εχουν ιδιαίτερες απαιτήσεις. Βαλε  2Χ1mm OFC.  Η ποιοτητα και η διατομή παίζει εναν ελαχιστο ρολο μονον σε πολυ μακρινές αποστάσεις απο 5 - 6 μετρα και πανω.

Βασεις θα βρεις σε ολα τα μαγαζια λιανικης διαθεσης Ηλεκτρικών συσκευων Hi-Fi TV.

----------


## spiroscfu

> Δεν εχουν ιδιαίτερες απαιτήσεις. Βαλε  2Χ1mm OFC.*  Η ποιοτητα και η διατομή παίζει εναν ελαχιστο ρολο μονον σε πολυ μακρινές αποστάσεις* απο 5 - 6 μετρα και πανω.
> 
> Βασεις θα βρεις σε ολα τα μαγαζια λιανικης διαθεσης Ηλεκτρικών συσκευων Hi-Fi TV.



Αναλόγως τα watt του ενισχυτή παίζουν πολύ σημαντικό ρόλο.
Για το φίλο παραπάνω ένα απλό 2χ1,5 είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## graphist83

Το θεμα καλωδιο και Hi-Fi εχει πολυ συζητηθει παρα πολυ και παντου υπαρχουν διαφορες αποψεις. Ειδικα στο Hi-End οπου υπαρχουν χρηστες που αγοραζουν καλωδια εκατονταδων ευρω. Το Home cinema του φιλου ειναι μικρο σε ισχυ RMS (πανω απο 50 δεν ειναι). Η ομικη αντισταση ενος καλωδιου με καρε 2 Χ 0.25 ειναι κοντα στα 0,15 ohm. Δηλαδη πολυ λιγοτερο και απο τις διακυμανσεις που εχουν τα μεγαφωνα με πηνιο κρυο ζεστο η ακομα και απο τις ανοχες των εξαρτηματων που δεν ειναι σταθερες σε τετοια συστηματα. Απο την αλλη το διηλεκτρικο σε ενα καλωδιο διατομης 1mm με ενα 1,5mm με μηκος 5μ δεν εχουν ουτε 0,1v διαφορα. 

Οτι και να βαλει ο φιλος του εγγυωμαι οτι δεν προκειται να ακουσει διαφορα. Οχι μονο με το αυτι αλλα ακομα και με ψηφιακο RTA.

----------


## spiroscfu

Από την άλλη, ας πούμε ότι ο ενισχυτής είναι 2χ50wrms και τα ηχεία 6Ω, το ρεύμα που θα διαχειριστή το καλώδιο είναι i^2=p/r =>50/6=8,33 =>sqrt(8,33)=*2,9A*.
Και η τάση u=p/i =>50/2,9=*17,2V*.

α. με 2χ0,25mm στα 5 μέτρα έχουμε 0,339*5*2=*3,39Ω*   δηλ. αντίσταση ηχείου 6+3,39=*9,39Ω*.
β. με 2χ1mm στα 5 μέτρα έχουμε  0,0210*5*2=*0,21Ω*.
γ. και με 2χ1,5mm στα 5 μέτρα 0,0104*5*2=*0,104Ω

*Οι απώλειες θα είναι στο α.(περίπου 600mA αν ο ενισχυτής δουλεύει στα 6Ω) στο β.(~65mA) και τέλος στο γ.(~25mA).
Εντάξει μεταξύ 1 και 1,5mm οι διαφορές είναι αμελητέες (αν το καλώδιο είναι σωστό) αλλά με το 0,25 ξεφεύγει, γι αυτό πρότεινα 2χ1,5mm, το κόστος δεν θα είναι αρκετά μεγαλύτερο και οι απώλειες μικρές (και χάλια να είναι το συγκεκριμένο).
Για να είναι ποιο σίγουρος    

awg.gif

----------


## graphist83

To 0,25 το ανεφερα ως παραδειγμα οτι ακομα και με τοσο μικρο καλωδιο σε διατομη η αντισταση ειναι μικρη. (στο 1μ οχι στα 5μ!) Αυτα τα καλωδια ομως ειναι γενικα ακαταλληλα για χρηση σε Hi-Fi. Μπορει να βαλει και 2Χ1,5 και 2Χ1 οτι θελει. Απλα το 1,5 φαινεται περισσοτερο και μπαινει σε καναλι δυσκολοτερα. Αλλα και παλι δεν εκει η ενσταση μου, απλα του δινω να καταλαβει οτι οποιο και να προτιμήσει δεν θα εχει διαφορά.

Αυτα δεν τα λεω ετσι, λογω του επαγγέλματος μου συναναστρέφομαι με ανθρωπους που ειναι κατασκευαστες ενισχυτων-ηχείων και μολις ακουνε το θεμα καλωδια γελανε.... Βεβαια πιο πολυ το θεμα της κοροϊδίας αναφέρεται σε καποια πανακριβα καλωδια οπου οι εταιριες πλασάρουν οτι υπαρχουν αχανείς ποιοτικές διαφορες στο να δωσεις 50 ευρω το μετρο αντι για 6.

----------


## spiroscfu

Μάριε κοίτα να δεις, όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω *αναλόγως τα watt του ενισχυτή*  και την ποιότητά του διαλέγεις τα ανάλογα καλώδια.
Και εγώ ηλεκτρονικός είμαι και ασχολούμενε και με ηχοληψία και hi-end, να σου πω ένα παράδειγμα ένας φίλος μου έχει ένα krell 700cx αυτός θέλει 50 ευρώ το μέτρο καλώδιο(μπορεί και αρκετά περισσότερα).
Αν σε ένα ενισχυτή με υβριδική *τάξη Α* στα 2χ*2800*w/2Ω βάλεις απλά καλώδια θα ακούσεις πατάτες.
Αυτό το λέω από προσωπική εμπειρία, και ακόμα το ποιο σημαντικό είναι τα καλώδια line εκεί επίσης θέλεις κάποιες χιλιάδες ευρώ (ασήμι-χρυσάφι).
ok αυτά τα παραδείγματα είναι από hi-end στα hi-fi δεν είναι τελείως έτσι τα πράγματά, αλλά και εκεί αν έχεις ένα καλό σύστημα πρέπει να χαλάσεις φράγκα για τα καλώδια.
Η άποψη μου είναι που αναλόγως τη θέλεις να χαλάσεις και τη να ακούσεις χαλάς τα αντίστοιχα χρήματα σε καλώδια.

Φιλικά πάντα χωρίς διάθεση προσβολής.

----------


## graphist83

Φιλε δεν τίθεται θεμα προσβολής απλα συζητάμε αλίμονο. Ετσι και αλλιως το θέμα καλώδια εχει συζητηθεί μέσα σε εκατοντάδες νήματα. Μια μερα λοιπον εκει που ειχαν αναψει τα αιματα πανω στην συζητηση βαλαμε ενα στοιχημα. (με παροτρύνε ενας Ελληνας κατασκευαστής ενισχυτων) Σε ενα κλειστο και σωστα ηχομονωμενο χωρο θα στηναμε ενα πολυ καλο συστημα και θα ερχοταν ο καθενας με το καλωδιο του και θα γινόταν ακροαση με κλειστα ματια. Σε πληροφορώ α ηρθαν πολλοι με διαφορα διαστημικής και καλα τεχνολογίας καλωδια οπως Stealth, Ktema Jorda, Indra, Mogammi κτλ. Εμεις βάλαμε ενα σχετικα μετριο  Interconnect της Monster (25 ευρω) και καλωδιο ηχειων Παλι monster με περιπου 1,2ε το μετρο. Το καρε ηταν 2χ1,5 εαν θυμαμαι. Για καλωδια τροφοδοσιας βαλαμε τα στοκ των ενισχυτων με εναν φθηνο σταθεροποιητη 2000VA. Το στοιχημα ηταν σαφες θα γινοντουσαν ακρασεις με ολα τα καλωδια χωρις να ξερει ο καθενας πιο καλωδιο συμετεχει εκεινη την στιγμη. Κριτες ηταν ολοι οσοι ηταν εκει. Οποιος εβρισκε οτι το καλωδιο του ειχε διαφορα με το δικο μας και επιβεβαιώνονταν και απο τους αλλους κερδιζε τα μηχανηματα της αναφορας τζαμπα. Το συστημα που στήθηκε ειχε εναν τελικο Theta Digital Dreadnaught, II Προενισχυτή δεν θυμαμαι. Και τελος για ηχεια τα SilverSonus Faber Cremona. Το αποτελεσμα του διαγωνισμου ηταν αχταρμας ο καθενας νομιζε οτι ακουγε διαφορα πραγματα ενω πολλοι χωρις να το ξερουν εδωσαν πρωτια στο monster. (μαλλον βασιζομενοι οτι θα πετυχουν κατα τυχη το δικο τους καλωδιο με σκοπο την απόκτηση του συστηματος.)Μετα τον αχταρμα μπηκε και ενα πολυ καλο RTA που διαβαζε 64 περιοχες με instant memo. Αποτελεσμα...Καμια διαφορα.Κρατησαμε και το συστημα εκει που ηταν στην θεση του.

Για αυτο λοιπον οσον αφορα το κοστος ενος καλωδιου μην παρασυρεστε με τα πανακριβα σετ καλωδιων και τα διαφορα παραπλανητικά λεγομενα της εκαστοτε εταιριας. Εχει τυχει να δω καλωδιο τροφοδοσιας αξιας 1420 ευρω κομμένο στην απο μεση απο δοντια σκυλου. Παρατηρώντας το εσωτερικο του δεν ειδα τιποτε που δεν μπορουσα να φτιαξω εγω με κοστος 5 ευρω.

----------


## graphist83

> Αν σε ένα ενισχυτή με υβριδική τάξη Α στα 2χ2800w/2Ω.



Αυτος ο ενισχυτης ειναι παραδειγμα η υπαρχει!! 2800w σε ταξη A?

----------


## spiroscfu

Το θέμα καλώδιο στο hi-end είναι πονεμένο θέμα, οι απόψεις είναι τόσο διαφορετικές που καταντάει κουραστικό, ο καθένας έχει την δική του εμπεριστατωμένη άποψη.
Ειδικά οι χιφιντελάδες που νομίζουν πως τα καλώδια είναι ποιό σημαντικά και απο την πηγή η τα ηχεία/ενισχυτή έχω φαγωθεί με αρκετούς τέτοιους.
Εγώ επισυμμένο πως και τα καλώδια παίζουν και αυτά το ρόλο τους σε ένα καλό σύστημα <<αλλά όχι μόνο αυτά>>, ιδιαίτερα της τροφοδοσίας που σπαταλάνε αρκετά χρήματα και διαφορά δεν πρόκειται να καταλάβεις (χαμηλές συχνότητες και σχετικά μικρά ρεύματα).
Τώρα για τοις μετρήσεις με το rta μην της θεωρείς δεδομένες για να πεις πως μετράς πραγματικά την απόκριση του συστήματος πρέπει να χαλάσεις αρκετές χιλιάδες ευρά, για ένα μηχάνημα που να είναι αξιόπιστο μαζί με το μετρητικό μικρόφωνο του το προενισχυτή/μονάδα phantom και ένα spectrum analyzer για να μπορεί να ανέβει αρκετά ψηλά (για να μπορέσεις να δεις τις αρμονικές του συστήματος)

[Off topic] τα nautilus τα έχεις.

----------


## spiroscfu

> Αυτος ο ενισχυτης ειναι παραδειγμα η υπαρχει!! 2800w σε ταξη A?



Φυσικά και υπάρχει 2χ700(8Ω)-2χ1400(4Ω)-2χ2800(2Ω) *Krell FPB 700cx*

----------


## graphist83

> Φυσικά και υπάρχει 2χ700(8Ω)-2χ1400(4Ω)-2χ2800(2Ω) *Krell FPB 700cx*



Α ναι τα ειχα ξεχασει τα κτηνη της Krell. Πριν 10 μηνες ειχαμε δοκιμασει εναν Krell FBI πολυκαναλος. Δεν θυμαμαι ισχυ, αλλα χρειαστήκαμε 2 ατομα να τον βαλουμε μεσα με μαλλον επρεπε να υπαρχει και τριτος γιατι η μεση μου ποναγε 2 μερες!!

Τα nautilus οχι δεν τα εχω. Απλα τα θαυμαζω. Τα ειχα 2 μηνες demo και περασα...πολυ ωραια μαζι τους.

----------


## spiroscfu

εντάξει είναι σαν μια μικρή κουζίνα και λίγο ποιο βαρύς από αυτήν.

----------


## spiroscfu

> Α ναι τα ειχα ξεχασει τα κτηνη της Krell



 Και τάξη Α υβριδική μεν Α δεν.

----------

